# mehrere Datensätze in ein Listenfeld



## DeathAce (18. Jun 2008)

Tach,

ich häng seit kurzem an einem Problem und zwar möchte ich aus einer Access Datenbank MEHRERE Datensätze in EIN Listenfeld ausgeben. Ich dachte an eine Schleife die so aussieht:


if (aktuellerZugriff.oeffneDB() == true) {
         mSQL = "SELECT * FROM Artikel ";
         mSQL = mSQL + "WHERE (TeileArt='" + teileArt + "');";


         rsA = aktuellerZugriff.lesen(mSQL);


          do {
            try{
              rsA.next();

              bezeichnung = rsA.getString("Bezeichnung");
              bestand = rsA.getInt("Bestand");
              preis = rsA.getDouble("Preis");
              teileArt = rsA.getString("TeileArt");
            }
            catch(Exception err) {

            }
          }

          while(rsA.equals(teileArt));


es treten zwar keine Fehler auf, jedoch bekomm ich immer nur den ersten Datensatz in meiner GUI ausgegeben. Ich arbeite in einem Schichtmodell und weiß nicht so genau wie ich die Daten aus der Fachklasse der GUI übergeben soll.


Bin für jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar   .


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

DeathAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> ich häng seit kurzem an einem Problem und zwar möchte ich aus einer Access Datenbank MEHRERE Datensätze in EIN Listenfeld ausgeben. Ich dachte an eine Schleife die so aussieht:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Warum verwendest du nicht einfach einen Debugger, um zu sehen, was passiert?
Die folgende Bedingung ist immer false (du vergleichst ResultSet mit einem String)
	
	
	
	





```
while(rsA.equals(teileArt));
```


----------

